# How do you all sleep at night?



## BooRadley617

When you are out enforcing unconstitutional and racist drug laws, that create crime and oppress minorities?

How can you tell ME what I can or can not put into MY body? My rights go as far as the next person's rights, as long as I am not violating someone's rights, how can I have my rights denied?

Blacks make up less than 20% of the population in America, yet make up 77% of Americans imprisoned for drug possession. People of all races use drugs at the same rate. Slavery still exists and you cops are no different than the guys who drove the slave ships from Africa to America, except you're using your cop cars to drive blacks to prison (slavery). 

So yeah, how do you all sleep at night?


----------



## HuskyH-2

Lol, da fuck? ......good book, To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## LGriffin

Quite well, thank you.

Since you chose not to examine your issues with authority, feel free to continue to ingest illegal poison laced drugs that some dealer kept in the crack of his/her ass and then hop off of your high (pun intended) horse long enough to realize that we are made up of every color of the rainbow. We don't discriminate.


----------



## GoArmy14

Throwing around some pretty reliable statistics - you get those off that google thing the kids are all talking about?


----------



## pahapoika

sump'n bother'n you Boo ?


----------



## HistoryHound

This should be fun.


----------



## GARDA

'There is no pillow so soft as a clear conscience'.


----------



## BooRadley617

Seriously, the laws are the problem and you cops are on the front lines. We need you to stand up for what is right. 

Look at the prohibition of alcohol, now that we have liquor stores, how many people are out shooting each other over booze?

Take all the money we waste locking these people up and spend it on treatment facilities, education and real drug prevention. How many people need a law to tell them not to use hard drugs? and if they chose to use them regardless they are exercising their rights. Legalize drugs and addicts will be able to hold down jobs, develop hobbies and have better relationships. No longer will there lives be consumed by the laws. 

And look at the CLEAR racism, when you all enforce the laws. It's outrageous, you are looking up people's parents, continuing never ending cycles of poverty and violence. WHY?


----------



## FourInchFury

In on page 1!


----------



## Johnny Law

Please quote where in the Bill of Rights or the Constitution it says drugs are a right? Lmao at your statement that drug addicts may hold down jobs. The only thing an addict CARES about is the next high. Not coming into work, not about family, not about friends. That's why junkies steal from family, and from society.

Normal society wants nothing to do with illicit drugs and the associated costs (theft, violence, blight in neighborhoods, etc). They'd rather lock shithead dealers up, where they belong.


----------



## kwflatbed

More: http://w3.reddit.com/user/BooRadley617


----------



## grn3charlie

Hey Honey Boo Boo, ya putz,


----------



## grn3charlie

Oh and BTW, your problem is not with the cops. It's the liberals.


----------



## MA12Local




----------



## BooRadley617

Johnny Law.... Tell me where in the constitution, the government has any authority to tell an individual what he or she can or can not put into their private bodies? 

The reason addicts steal from their families is cause drugs are illegal and they have to go through sketchy dealers who take advantage of them. This is why many commit theft, and turn to prostitution. So what's your solution? Lock them up like an animal for 60k a year? lol Yeah that'll work lol.

If drugs were legal like alcohol, addicts would have a reliable place to go and purchase drugs for a cheap price. This would allow them to have better lives all around, work, hold down jobs, ect. You wouldn't have people shooting each other and thefts and crime will go down across the board. If people want to get help, we should give them the free will to go get help. But again, it's not hard at all to be a functional addict and using drugs is a form of liberty. You have the right to alter your state of mind free of government domain. 

It's funny how Republictards hate freedom when they suppose to be the limited government party.


----------



## Killjoy

I sleep very well, thank you for asking!


----------



## Dan Stark

how do I sleep?






like a baby.


----------



## GoArmy14

BooRadley617 said:


> Johnny Law.... Tell me where in the constitution, the government has any authority to tell an individual what he or she can or can not put into their private bodies?
> 
> The reason addicts steal from their families is cause drugs are illegal and they have to go through sketchy dealers who take advantage of them. This is why many commit theft, and turn to prostitution. So what's your solution? Lock them up like an animal for 60k a year? lol Yeah that'll work lol.
> 
> If drugs were legal like alcohol, addicts would have a reliable place to go and purchase drugs for a cheap price. This would allow them to have better lives all around, work, hold down jobs, ect. You wouldn't have people shooting each other and thefts and crime will go down across the board. If people want to get help, we should give them the free will to go get help. But again, it's not hard at all to be a functional addict and using drugs is a form of liberty. You have the right to alter your state of mind free of government domain.
> 
> It's funny how Republictards hate freedom when they suppose to be the limited government party.


The Commerce Clause?


----------



## BooRadley617

Hank Moody, typical cop trying to creep where i'm posting from haha. 

Shouldn't you be out harassing some minorities?

Meanwhile, I'll be biting a pillow on Skid Row to earn enough scratch to free my mind


----------



## BooRadley617

GoArmy, 

Please, the commerce clause doesn't give the government the authority to prohibit drugs, let's be real.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Which mod hit the approve button on this ship wreck? 

You're bat shit crazy boo, just like all the other libtards in this awful state. Good idea though, come to a law enforcement forum bitching about laws that the police don't create. Shouldn't you be googling a green job or something? Or are you waiting til the first to get your 3 EBT cards replenished? 

You'll get no sympathy here, or change anyone's mind.


----------



## Johnny Law

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Which mod hit the approve button on this ship wreck?


Guilty as charged, but I do love to see a good shitstorm rain down!

Boo, do you prefer feather pillows or poly filled?


----------



## Dan Stark

I'd be perfectly happy with drug legalization, if the world let people fall FLAT ON THEIR FUCKING FACES. Then you know what BoobRadley? Natural Law would teach people. Instead... we don't have real freedom in this world. We have a safety net for all of the douchebags that want to do WHATEVER THE FUCK they want, and at the same time be saved. You're going to learn a bit here. You'll say whatever you want on a private site, and then bitch and complain that you got reamed and banned.

Smoke, drink, trip, whatever. Let's TRIPLE the penalties for hurting someone else or taking their hard earned property. Do THAT, and I'm good with whatever poles you want to smoke.


----------



## BooRadley617

Pvt, Cowboy, shouldn't you be out driving your pick up truck to the shooting range or something, to compensate for your small dick?

I'm just trying to have a discussion, but everyone on here seems to be stuck in the stone age.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Johnny Law said:


> Guilty as charged, but I do love to see a good shitstorm rain down!
> 
> Boo, do you prefer feather pillows or poly filled?


You're alright in my book JL.

He prefers whatever kind prevent him from grinding his teeth too hard when he's told to bite it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

BooRadley617 said:


> Pvt, Cowboy, shouldn't you be out driving your pick up truck to the shooting range or something, to compensate for your small dick?
> 
> I'm just trying to have a discussion, but everyone on here seems to be stuck in the stone age.


Thats not what your mom said. I bet her skin is still a little dry from that massive facial too.

Another outburst like that junior, and you won't be able to play with the big boys any more.

Only warning.


----------



## BooRadley617

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Thats not what your mom said. I bet her skin is still a little dry from that massive facial too.
> 
> Another outburst like that junior, and you won't be able to play with the big boys any more.
> 
> Only warning.


So you are allowed to call names, but when someone gives you shit back you threaten a ban?

Makes a lot of sense...... Especially since you started it phony tough guy.


----------



## LGriffin

BooRadley617 said:


> The reason addicts steal from their families is cause drugs are illegal and they have to go through sketchy dealers who take advantage of them. This is why many commit theft, and turn to prostitution. So what's your solution? Lock them up like an animal for 60k a year? lol Yeah that'll work lol.
> 
> If drugs were legal like alcohol, addicts would have a reliable place to go and purchase drugs for a cheap price. This would allow them to have better lives all around, work, hold down jobs, ect. You wouldn't have people shooting each other and thefts and crime will go down across the board. If people want to get help, we should give them the free will to go get help. But again, it's not hard at all to be a functional addict and using drugs is a form of liberty. You have the right to alter your state of mind free of government domain.
> 
> It's funny how Republictards hate freedom when they suppose to be the limited government party.


Attempting to educate an individual with your level of stupidity is a waste of time.
Please don't reproduce.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

BooRadley617 said:


> So you are allowed to call names, but when someone gives you shit back you threaten a ban?
> 
> Makes a lot of sense...... Especially since you started it phony tough guy.


You called us "republictards" first, might wanna go back and check that out. I responded in kind, with my libtard shot (sounds better anyway.)

So no, I didn't throw the first shot. You liberals are all the same.


----------



## Dan Stark

BooRadley617 said:


> So you are allowed to call names, but when someone gives you shit back you threaten a ban?
> 
> Makes a lot of sense...... Especially since you started it phony tough guy.


He's actually pretty tough. Just not on the internet.

We all know each other here boob.


----------



## niteowl1970

Hank Moody said:


> Posting from Arlington. Shocking. Boo, enjoy your stay here while it lasts. Fucking Moonbat.


Arlington? Maybe it's Jim Marzilli.


----------



## BooRadley617

LGriffin said:


> Attempting to educate an individual with your level of stupidity is a waste of time.
> Please don't reproduce.


I've worked at drug rehabilitation centers, and worked with many addicts, how about you buddy?

Yeah, let's just keep a failed system in tact and allow sick people to be thrown in cages like animals, and arrest minorities at unfair rates.


----------



## BooRadley617

Dan Stark said:


> He's actually pretty tough. Just not on the internet.
> 
> We all know each other here boob.


I'm just trying to have a discussion and i'm only messing with him a little cause he messed with me first.

Like I could careless about the name calling, but if you call me names, I expect you to be able to take it when I come back at you....


----------



## Dan Stark

Maybe they shouldn't do drugs at unfair rates. Why do we need rehab centers for people who were just exercising their freedom to do drugs? Let them die. It will be best commercial ever, and we probably won't even need laws.


----------



## BooRadley617

Ok, so what do you guys think of just legalizing Marijuana alone?


----------



## Dan Stark

BooRadley617 said:


> Ok, so what do you guys think of just legalizing Marijuana alone?


It's heading that direction regardless of what LE thinks.

Next.


----------



## BooRadley617

Dan Stark said:


> Maybe they shouldn't do drugs at unfair rates. Why do we need rehab centers for people who were just exercising their freedom to do drugs? Let them die. It will be best commercial ever, and we probably won't even need laws.


Yeah let them die.... I'd like to hear you say that about a family member who comes down with the disease of addiction.

Depression is a disease much like cancer. Cancer makes you grow tumors, ect. Depression will make you abuse drugs, commit suicide, ect. Do you want to deny cancer patients treatment and throw them in cages too?

And wow, you are pretty ignorant and racist if you believe black people do drugs at a rate higher than White people, do you still believe blacks are 3/5 of a person too? Like I said, less than 20% of the population makes up 77% of the people locked up for drug possesion. Look it up.... It's the new Jim Crow.


----------



## Johnny Law

BooRadley617 said:


> Ok, so what do you guys think of just legalizing Marijuana alone?


I'd rather deal with someone who has smoked a bowl of hydro weed than someone who is drunk and got beer muscles. But then again, I don't understand the addictive personality and the need to self medicate at all.

For someone who has worked with addicted people, you surely seem to want to keep them hooked on shit. Is that job security?


----------



## Dan Stark

Do you even know the history of the 3/5 comprimise?

please tell me how addiction starts? LIKE NO ONE FUCKING KNOWS THAT DRUGS ARE ADDICTIVE?

Yes. I'm cold as ice...






Whats next? Hitler references? You suck so bad... but I'm bored.


----------



## Irishpride

How do I sleep at night? Like shit because I work nights so when little keyboard commandos like yourself get scared because you heard a bump in the night I can come to rescue your pathetic frightened ass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BooRadley617

Johnny Law said:


> I'd rather deal with someone who has smoked a bowl of hydro weed than someone who is drunk and got beer muscles. But then again, I don't understand the addictive personality and the need to self medicate at all.
> 
> For someone who has worked with addicted people, you surely seem to want to keep them hooked on shit. Is that job security?


No, but you seem to want to keep them locked up, is that your job security? lol.

Regardless if drugs are addictive or not, I believe it is up to the individual to make their free choices. Do I recommend anyone using any drugs aside from Marijuana? Hell no... But again, I have found from my experience, it is the laws that create more problems than the drugs. Especially when the laws simply do not work and further complicate people's problems. I also believe Alcohol is the most dangerous drug, and it is legal, and i'm sure most of the posters on here drink.

As for Marijuana alone. If someone gets addicted to Marijuana, it just means that Marijuana got there first, before video games, or cheese burgers or coffee, or masturbation, ect. Seriously, if you get addicted to Marijuana you have some underlying problems and are prone to get addicted to virtually anything.


----------



## Johnny Law

BooRadley617 said:


> It's funny how Republictards hate freedom when they suppose to be the limited government party.


The ironic thing about this fucked up statement is that this state is run by almost all Democrats. In the Mass House and Senate, in the Governor and Lt Governor posts and most of all the people who vote them in.


----------



## BooRadley617

Johnny Law said:


> The ironic thing about this fucked up statement is that this state is run by almost all Democrats. In the Mass House and Senate, in the Governor and Lt Governor posts and most of all the people who vote them in.


Ironically i'm registered as a Republican in the true sense of the party.

Anti war
Pro civil liberties
Limited government


----------



## HousingCop

Ahhhhh..... The Stone Age. Them wuz good timez. Hanging with Fred & Barney & the wives. IBTL on this train wreck. HC


----------



## FTH

Addiction is a disease just like cancer ... And as far as I know known cancer agents use is restricted by law. Nobody in his/her right mind would ingest something that is known to cause cancer.


----------



## nemedic

LGriffin said:


> Attempting to educate an individual with your level of stupidity is a waste of time.
> Please don't reproduce.












All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## BooRadley617

FTH said:


> Addiction is a disease just like cancer ... And as far as I know known cancer agents use is restricted by law. Nobody in his/her right mind would ingest something that is known to cause cancer.


Hmmmm... So people don't eat fast food, drinks soda, drinks juice with high fructose corn syrup, smoked cigs, eat fried foods, ect?

Interesting..... Anyone who ingest any of the above is putting cancer into their bodies...


----------



## nemedic

BooRadley617 said:


> When you are out enforcing unconstitutional and racist drug laws, that create crime and oppress minorities?
> 
> How can you tell ME what I can or can not put into MY body? My rights go as far as the next person's rights, as long as I am not violating someone's rights, how can I have my rights denied?
> 
> Blacks make up less than 20% of the population in America, yet make up 77% of Americans imprisoned for drug possession. People of all races use drugs at the same rate. Slavery still exists and you cops are no different than the guys who drove the slave ships from Africa to America, except you're using your cop cars to drive blacks to prison (slavery).
> 
> So yeah, how do you all sleep at night?





BooRadley617 said:


> Seriously, the laws are the problem and you cops are on the front lines. We need you to stand up for what is right.
> 
> Look at the prohibition of alcohol, now that we have liquor stores, how many people are out shooting each other over booze?
> 
> Take all the money we waste locking these people up and spend it on treatment facilities, education and real drug prevention. How many people need a law to tell them not to use hard drugs? and if they chose to use them regardless they are exercising their rights. Legalize drugs and addicts will be able to hold down jobs, develop hobbies and have better relationships. No longer will there lives be consumed by the laws.
> 
> And look at the CLEAR racism, when you all enforce the laws. It's outrageous, you are looking up people's parents, continuing never ending cycles of poverty and violence. WHY?





BooRadley617 said:


> Johnny Law.... Tell me where in the constitution, the government has any authority to tell an individual what he or she can or can not put into their private bodies?
> 
> The reason addicts steal from their families is cause drugs are illegal and they have to go through sketchy dealers who take advantage of them. This is why many commit theft, and turn to prostitution. So what's your solution? Lock them up like an animal for 60k a year? lol Yeah that'll work lol.
> 
> If drugs were legal like alcohol, addicts would have a reliable place to go and purchase drugs for a cheap price. This would allow them to have better lives all around, work, hold down jobs, ect. You wouldn't have people shooting each other and thefts and crime will go down across the board. If people want to get help, we should give them the free will to go get help. But again, it's not hard at all to be a functional addict and using drugs is a form of liberty. You have the right to alter your state of mind free of government domain.
> 
> It's funny how Republictards hate freedom when they suppose to be the limited government party.





BooRadley617 said:


> Hank Moody, typical cop trying to creep where i'm posting from haha.
> 
> Shouldn't you be out harassing some minorities?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll be biting a pillow on Skid Row to earn enough scratch to free my mind





BooRadley617 said:


> GoArmy,
> 
> Please, the commerce clause doesn't give the government the authority to prohibit drugs, let's be real.





BooRadley617 said:


> Pvt, Cowboy, shouldn't you be out driving your pick up truck to the shooting range or something, to compensate for your small dick?
> 
> I'm just trying to have a discussion, but everyone on here seems to be stuck in the stone age.





BooRadley617 said:


> So you are allowed to call names, but when someone gives you shit back you threaten a ban?
> 
> Makes a lot of sense...... Especially since you started it phony tough guy.





BooRadley617 said:


> I've worked at drug rehabilitation centers, and worked with many addicts, how about you buddy?
> 
> Yeah, let's just keep a failed system in tact and allow sick people to be thrown in cages like animals, and arrest minorities at unfair rates.





BooRadley617 said:


> Yeah let them die.... I'd like to hear you say that about a family member who comes down with the disease of addiction.
> 
> Depression is a disease much like cancer. Cancer makes you grow tumors, ect. Depression will make you abuse drugs, commit suicide, ect. Do you want to deny cancer patients treatment and throw them in cages too?
> 
> And wow, you are pretty ignorant and racist if you believe black people do drugs at a rate higher than White people, do you still believe blacks are 3/5 of a person too? Like I said, less than 20% of the population makes up 77% of the people locked up for drug possesion. Look it up.... It's the new Jim Crow.





BooRadley617 said:


> No, but you seem to want to keep them locked up, is that your job security? lol.
> 
> Regardless if drugs are addictive or not, I believe it is up to the individual to make their free choices. Do I recommend anyone using any drugs aside from Marijuana? Hell no... But again, I have found from my experience, it is the laws that create more problems than the drugs. Especially when the laws simply do not work and further complicate people's problems. I also believe Alcohol is the most dangerous drug, and it is legal, and i'm sure most of the posters on here drink.
> 
> As for Marijuana alone. If someone gets addicted to Marijuana, it just means that Marijuana got there first, before video games, or cheese burgers or coffee, or masturbation, ect. Seriously, if you get addicted to Marijuana you have some underlying problems and are prone to get addicted to virtually anything.





BooRadley617 said:


> Ironically i'm registered as a Republican in the true sense of the party.
> 
> Anti war
> Pro civil liberties
> Limited government





BooRadley617 said:


> Hmmmm... So people don't eat fast food, drinks soda, drinks juice with high fructose corn syrup, smoked cigs, eat fried foods, ect?
> 
> Interesting..... Anyone who ingest any of the above is putting cancer into their bodies...



































You might wonder why I've randomly put up a bunch of random pics after quoting you. Well, since I was beaten to the Billy Madison reference, I went with these. But above all the nonsensical rambling,







, and









All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## grn3charlie

I knew this moron would go too far. but before this gets wrapped up let me expand on an earlier statement about liberals. If they understood the concept of personal responsibility, then the people who are addicted to this shit would work a little harder at releasing themselves from the shackles of this disease. Marijuana IS a gateway drug and I'm sick of hippies trying to say otherwise. I have seen lives destroyed by this shit so GFYS. Comparing it to prohibition? Give me a break. Whether instituting prohibition or repealing it were wise decisions is one for the ages, but using it to argue for the can't beat 'em may as well join 'em mentality is fucking stupid. It's rolling over and dying. Fuckin cowards way out. AND..................................

_*IBTL*_


----------



## BooRadley617

Hank Moody said:


> Hey Boo. Isn't it weird having a swingset in your FRONT yard?


What are you talking about?

Are you some sort of weirdo trying to creep on me? If so I feel bad for who ever lives at the address my IP adress says lol...

Legit scary that you are even trying to creep on me lol....


----------



## Dan Stark




----------



## BooRadley617

grn3charlie said:


> I knew this moron would go too far. but before this gets wrapped up let me expand on an earlier statement about liberals. If they understood the concept of personal responsibility, then the people who are addicted to this shit would work a little harder at releasing themselves from the shackles of this disease. Marijuana IS a gateway drug and I'm sick of hippies trying to say otherwise. I have seen lives destroyed by this shit so GFYS. Comparing it to prohibition? Give me a break. Whether instituting prohibition or repealing it were wise decisions is one for the ages, but using it to argue for the can't beat 'em may as well join 'em mentality is fucking stupid. It's rolling over and dying. Fuckin cowards way out. AND..................................
> 
> _*IBTL*_


LOL this is funny..... Put the bottle down...


----------



## grn3charlie

Thoughtful comeback. I've been served.


----------



## Dan Stark

grn3charlie said:


> Thoughtful comeback. I've been served.


I prefer being overserved. Get served MORE.



Hopefully I don't get addicted, but if I do, BoobRadley will be there to demand the government pay to fix me.

edit: forgot one thing. I'm not addicted to cocaine. I just love the smell of it.


----------



## Hush

How do they sleep at night? On mattresses stuffed with detail and Quinn cash.


----------



## Harley387

Did he really just tell me that 77% of blacks are drug addicted felons, and then call ME a racist?


----------



## BooRadley617

You seem too irrational to reply to..... 

You don't want personal responsibility, you want the government to dictate what we can or can't put into our bodies.


----------



## BooRadley617

Harley387 said:


> Did he really just tell me that 77% of blacks are drug addicted felons, and then call ME a racist?


No I said that blacks account for 77% of inmates imprisoned for drug possession. Drug laws are the new Jim Crow, enforced in a racist manner..... Learn to read...


----------



## HistoryHound

So boo, how's that original story coming? Are we going to see it on the big screen? Maybe you can get the Wahlbergs, Affleck or Damon to star in it for you opposite Jack Nicholson. Oh wait, my bad. You'll be so famous that you'll get all of them. Just so you know, the cop story line has been played out repeatedly. You might have better luck writing a comedy about a guy who kicks chewing tobacco.



Yeah I know not terribly original, but I don't care enough to put any real thought into this twit.


----------



## Harley387

BooRadley617 said:


> Pvt, Cowboy, shouldn't you be out driving your pick up truck to the shooting range or something, to compensate for your small dick?
> 
> I'm just trying to have a discussion, but everyone on here seems to be stuck in the stone age.


Uh oh. Lol. It's coming, isn't it?


----------



## Dan Stark

BooRadley617 said:


> You seem too irrational to reply to.....
> 
> You don't want personal responsibility, you want the government to dictate what we can or can't put into our bodies.


No. You're slow. What I'm saying is that YOU want the freedom to do what YOU want with YOUR body, and want MY money to clean up the MESS.


----------



## grn3charlie




----------



## Harley387

BooRadley617 said:


> No I said that blacks account for 77% of inmates imprisoned for drug possession. ...


Yeah. That's what I just said. Fucktard.


----------



## sean37

BooRadley617 said:


> When you are out enforcing unconstitutional and racist drug laws, that create crime and oppress minorities?
> 
> How can you tell ME what I can or can not put into MY body? My rights go as far as the next person's rights, as long as I am not violating someone's rights, how can I have my rights denied?
> 
> Blacks make up less than 20% of the population in America, yet make up 77% of Americans imprisoned for drug possession. People of all races use drugs at the same rate. Slavery still exists and you cops are no different than the guys who drove the slave ships from Africa to America, except you're using your cop cars to drive blacks to prison (slavery).
> 
> So yeah, how do you all sleep at night?


_BooRadley, _
_1. No one is enforcing "unconstituional drug laws". _

_2. Since you are citing percentages, please cite a study to back up your comment of "People of all races use drugs at the same rate". Thank you in advance. _


----------



## BooRadley617

Harley387 said:


> Yeah. That's what I just said. Fucktard.


How can you possibly support racist laws?


----------



## GoArmy14




----------



## BooRadley617

sean37 said:


> _BooRadley, _
> _1. No one is enforcing "unconstituional drug laws". _
> 
> _2. Since you are citing percentages, please cite a study to back up your comment of "People of all races use drugs at the same rate". Thank you in advance. _


Here's a study, it actually says Whites are more likely to abuse drugs....

http://healthland.time.com/2011/11/07/study-whites-more-likely-to-abuse-drugs-than-blacks/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

BooRadley617 said:


> How can you possibly support racist laws?


So the laws are racist? Better tell that to the democrats that write this stuff!! Sharpton and Jackson will clearly become (R) in NO TIME one they find out that the laws are the racist ones.

Why are you still here?


----------



## kwflatbed

BooRadley617 said:


> Yeah let them die.... I'd like to hear you say that about a family member who comes down with the disease of addiction.
> 
> Depression is a disease much like cancer. Cancer makes you grow tumors, ect. Depression will make you abuse drugs, commit suicide, ect. Do you want to deny cancer patients treatment and throw them in cages too?
> 
> And wow, you are pretty ignorant and racist if you believe black people do drugs at a rate higher than White people, do you still believe blacks are 3/5 of a person too? Like I said, less than 20% of the population makes up 77% of the people locked up for drug possesion. Look it up.... It's the new Jim Crow.


Hey dick breath I have lost two family members , one to depression and one to drugs, I am not a cop or a youngster wet behind the ears like you. I will make you the same offer I have made to other assholes that have come on MC with attitudes like yours a face to face meetup, my info is public and well known.I don't hide behind a keyboard.


----------



## Dan Stark

I hope you knowingly do addicting drugs, get addicted, and then sponge off system the rest of your life. That will show us.

IN OUR FACE!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BooRadley617

kwflatbed said:


> Hey dick breath I have lost two family members , one to depression and one to drugs, I am not a cop or a youngster wet behind the ears like you. I will make you the same offer I have made to other assholes that have come on MC with attitudes like yours a face to face meetup, my info is public and well known.I don't hide behind a keyboard.


What are you gonna do? Kick my ass cause you disagree with me? lol


----------



## BooRadley617

Dan Stark said:


> I hope you knowingly do addicting drugs, get addicted, and then sponge off system the rest of your life. That will show us.
> 
> IN OUR FACE!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


The system, It's the system that creates the socio-economic conditions of perpetual poverty and violence.

It's the system that pins the middle class vs the poor, when they should unite and go after the real motherfuckers who run the country and are stealing from everyone. We are all in the same boat, and it's sinking fast..... Grow up, evolve your mind, stop falling victim to petty divide and conquer tactics.

Honestly, smoke a joint and open your damn mind.


----------



## Dan Stark

BooRadley617 said:


> The system, It's the system that creates the socio-economic conditions of perpetual poverty and violence.
> 
> It's the system that pins the middle class vs the poor, when they should unite and go after the real motherfuckers who run the country and are stealing from everyone. We are all in the same boat, and it's sinking fast..... Grow up, evolve your mind, stop falling victim to petty divide and conquer tactics.
> 
> Honestly, smoke a joint and open your damn mind.


Thanks NEO.

I thought you'd have a better grasp of the internet. Morpheus was wrong.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

I hope junkies break into your house, loot your "stash", and you step on a hepatitis needle on the way to cash out your EBT card. Just another day in Lynn, Lawrence, Springfield, Brockton, name-your-shithole-bum-and-junkie-infested-diversity-celebrating-liberal-wasteland.


----------



## BooRadley617

So much hatred lol


----------



## Dan Stark

Hush said:


> I hope junkies break into your house, loot your "stash", and you step on a hepatitis needle on the way to cash out your EBT card. Just another day in Lynn, Lawrence, Springfield, Brockton, name-your-shithole-bum-and-junkie-infested-diversity-celebrating-liberal-wasteland.


Boom. We just locked up a piece of shit like that 2 days ago. Junkie. Free to do drugs, but now he's all our problem to flush dollars down the drain and watch him follow old ladies into buildings to steal, and snatch purses of desks in Universities. I'm sure he's been narcan'd at some point. That was a missed opportunity.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

BooRadley617 said:


> What are you gonna do? Kick my ass cause you disagree with me? lol


Yup just what I thought another keyboard warrior with no balls other than the ones in your mouth.
I am 71 years old and could still whip your ass with one hand tied behind my back.


----------



## sean37

Hatred.........yup. I hate those who break into cars, strip homes of copper, and rob banks for quick cash to fuel their drug habits. Yes I hate them, they victimize the working class everyday. Herion in particular, junkies leave their disease ridden needles everywhere that children could get pricked by. They have no regard for anyone.


----------



## niteowl1970

BooRadley617 said:


> You seem too irrational to reply to.....
> 
> You don't want personal responsibility, you want the government to dictate what we can or can't put into our bodies.


Inject Drano and tell us about it.

Sent from a dark place.


----------



## zm88

BooRadley617 said:


> So much hatred lol


Yes hatred, because society forced these poor souls to seek out heroin, crack whatever and get high. Attitudes like yours are the reason these people are treated like victims instead of the shitbag dregs of society that they are. What I hate even more is when they feel the need to come into my job, steal whatever it is that they feel they can sell quick and I have to stop them and pat them down praying I dont get stuck. That example I just gave is just one of the many issues that are caused by your right to get high. That, theft of property, robberies and all sorts of fraud so some junk bomb can OD before being brought back to life. By the way, no ones scopping junkies off the street and carting them off to the HOC or any MCI, there's a whole process before that. EABOD, IBTL scumbag


----------



## USM C-2

How do I sleep at night?


To quote Hugh Grant, in some rom-com or other:

"I have a machine, which simulates the sound of the ocean."


----------



## GreenMachine

I sleep during the day so you may sleep peacefully at night knowing rough men would visit violence on those who would disturb it.


----------



## visible25




----------



## Tuna

Hey Boo Boo, did we meet at the Ocuturd protests in Worcester? I swear I had this same debate 2 years ago.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Last time I stay away for more than 2 days...
I love the libs "my body my choice" argument, then they tell you how bad pick one (cigs, candy, tonic, guns) are and they need to ban them. Boo, take all the drugs you want, and I'll carry my gun all I want, wherever the fuck I want, so that when one of your poor souls wants to take what's mine, I'll give him the rest of the lead he didn't lick off the window sill. Fair enough?


----------



## wwonka

I sleep during the day. 

The Republicans have issues with personal responsibility also.


Let's just all get along. 

Someone bet me that the next president would be Democrat. Likes there's a chance in hell of that happening. 

Ibtl. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## BeanTown_054

This is absurd. supporting junkies that steal and slither their way through life makes absolutely no sense. You have the right to say "we have the right to put whatever we want in our bodies" but think about it. Most drugs decapitate one's ability to function in a normal fashion. And why would you say the laws are based upon race? A junkie is a junkie no matter what color. Bag em and tag em is what I say


----------



## Joel98

BooRadley617 said:


> So much hatred lol


STFU you piece of shit pothead.


----------



## FTH

I'm so glad Boo has a plan  ... everything can be fixed if ...

1. Drugs can be sold in grocery stores like candy
2. People that were convicted with drug-related crimes can be released from prison
3. AND cops would stop sleeping at night

Makes sense ... keep smoking that joint Boo ...


----------



## Rock

Where's Boo?? That was entertaining! 

Boo, are you out saving the poor addicts somewhere? Too bad. You sound like someone that just finished getting a brainwashing from one of our fine colleges and are still living in the world of academia. I know. I went through it too. Then I got a job and realized the truth. You don't deal with these shitbags. We do. You say you've helped these people? How do YOU sleep at night after helping them knowing they will steal, rape etc. the very people supporting the help they just received? I don't understand your logic that they can work and be productive if we legalize everything. Whats the difference? They're still getting high now so why don't they work? Stealing from family is a choice and not a by product of "racist laws". You are all over the map. Get your shit together. Will you still call one of us racist pricks to save you if your house is being robbed in the middle of the night? Make sure you identify yourself if you do. 

And to answer your original question?

I sleep like a Rock knowing there will always be people like you out there to ensure my emplyment.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

Anyone else notice how it's like trying to talk to a drunk with this guy?


----------



## Dan Stark

I sleep on my stomach facing left with pillow folded under my neck. Pics if OP is interested. Nsfw


----------



## grn3charlie

You mean in the sense that he is now unresponsive?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Hey Boo, how about another perspective. There are more homicides committed over weed disputes than any other drug. Also, marijuanna is by far the most profitable illicit drug being sold. So by legalizing it we will do one of two things, if not both.
1. The state will tax and set in place systems that control the sale of weed. The price will be driven up and up as more people legally buy the stuff. As the price goes higher, the pre legalization distribution sytem in our urban areas will expand, and we will have the same problems we now face with street sales and the inner city violence associated with the street weed trade. How is this not discriminatory? The only people who will be able to afford "legal" weed will be the white middle class and higher. Communities of color, who live in socio econmic depressed areas will still neeed to rely on the street sales to buy weed. They will be at an even higher risk of arrest than the rich white kid from Canton who can afford the "legal" weed. Talk about Jim Crow.
2. The cartels, who control the majority of the marijuanna that is sold in the U.S. are multi billion dollar enterprises. They will NOT loose all of their profits. They control the production, transportation, and distribution already. Why do we think they will just pack up and go away. They will find a way to become legitimate enterprises, that make BILLIONS of dollars annualy, and be run by ruthless sociopaths. Where is the benefit.
The only benefit that will come from the legalization of pot is that middle class white kids will be able to get stoned with out the risk of getting arrested buying the stuff. For everyone else nothing will change. The violence and inner city problem that marijuanna creates will still be there. And people like us will still be standing over the bullet ridden bodies of 14 year old minority boys who get killed because of disputes over drug profits. If you want to help come up with somthing more constructive than a way to let underemployed white kids smoke weed with a clear conscience. This does not just apply to marijuanna, but to all illegal drugs. The comparison to alchol and prohibition is outdated and pithy. Prohibition lasted for a very short time, and the distilleries and companies that distributed alchol were legitimate long before the amendmant was passed. Also, alchol was still legally sold in the rest of the world. Most drugs are illegal all over the world. The cartels have never been legitimate buisenesses. This idea will create more crime and social divisions than it will help. Put that in your pipe and smoke it you half assed phony intellectual.


----------



## nemedic

grn3charlie said:


> You mean in the sense that he is now unresponsive?


Maybe his fellow drug treatment workers didn't want to waste the Narcan on him?

All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## Rock

Hank Moody said:


> You're ALIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm more of a casual user these days


----------



## BxDetSgt

Well its better than the jerkoff from 2011 I was yelling at last week.


----------



## Dan Stark

Hank Moody said:


> I love the fact that she's been banned for days and you guys are still hammering her. LOL


Can you still read AAC without being logged in? Too lazy to log out and check.

ETA: Yup.

I'm sure she's still reading.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Please do, I am stuck waiting on a Judge to do his job and need something to keep me from going postal


----------



## BxDetSgt

It ironic that because of this Judge I CAN NOT sleep tonight, even though I laugh at her moronic and self serving view of the world and our relative places in it. Normally I would be sleeping like a baby right now, but because we did our jobs well I have to stay awake long into the night to protect this jackwads constitutional rights. Meanwhile this idiotic pot smoking nitwit sleeps soundly in her bed stoned to gills off of mexican hydro or some such crap and dreams of a world where we all hold hands and shoot smack as we skip through fields of freakin poppy flowers and never have to do any work at all. ARGHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## jmac572

Its definitely clear to me that all laws under 94C prevent junkies from getting jobs... I absolutely believe a junkie when he's slurring his words with his eyes half shut, right before the bail clerk finishes his paperwork, telling me he's ready to turn his life around and start looking for work the next day, right after his arraignment that he SWEARS he's going to show up for..... RIGHT

If drugs were legal, some junked out kid would NEVER go into his mothers purse, or go into the dryer and get the $3.82 in the bottom that fell out of the pockets of clothes. And they certainly wouldnt drive on a sidewalk, run over 10 bushes, and put their car into a light pole all the while nodding off from a severe dose of methadone or from a needle hanging off their arm. I'll bet they would NEVER think about going into their parents bedroom to steal their prescription drugs.

Lets just give every meth/crack/dope fiend out there a job TOMORROW, i'd love to sit there in the line at Star Market watching some junked out fuckhead trying to scan my groceries at a PAINSTAKINGLY slow pace, having to make numerous passes with each item (courtesy of the high level of attention-to-detail that most junkies exercise on a daily basis). It's clear to me that someone who can't walk straight or carry a conversation after the third word slurred out of their mouth can be a contributing factor in the workplace.

If drugs like that were legal (mind you, I could care less about marijuana), honey boo boo, we'd be getting 50 calls a night to respond to night clubs (e.g. Marina Bay) scooping up the melted brains of mid 20's aged kids who pay $9 for a bottle of water after they took a hefty helping of Molly or Ecstasy that they purchased at their local CVS along with a pack of butts. People like that benefit from laws like these because theyre too stupid for their own good... And they simply dont realize it until either their party days are finished or theyre in the ER.

YOU CAN NEVER TELL A JUNKIE THEY ARE WRONG, addicts learn thru experience, not instruction. And they either eventually will learn and straighten up, or die.

(EDIT: Boo, if you are reading this, I just want to make it clear that I used a large amount of sarcasm in this post)


----------



## HistoryHound

One of the big flaws in his/her/its argument is that legalizing drugs will allow junkies to get jobs. You know what came out of mouth immediately after every job offer? "contingent upon passing a background check and drug test. Here's the address for the lab, please get over there today or tomorrow." If someone failed that test, that was the end of the discussion and it didn't matter if it was "just weed". Now I know if it's legal, these idiots will argue that they're allowed to do it. Which would be true to a point. That doesn't mean that an employer has to hire them or keep them employed. We're required to make accommodations for positive results for things that are legally prescribed, not recreational. Just ask the couple of people that showed up for work drunk and were subsequently let go. Sure it was legal for them to do it, but that doesn't mean as an employer I had to permit it in the work place or keep them on payroll if it negatively impacted their performance. Oh and that accommodation I mentioned, doesn't necessarily mean you get to work or even stay on payroll. If legally prescribed drugs impact your performance to the point that you can't perform the job to acceptable standards, the accommodation can be time off paid or unpaid depending on whether or not you qualify for disability insurance (hint if you're not there a year you probably don't).

So, if boo manages to come back, I'd love to know how legalizing drugs will get all these newly motivated, industrious worker bees gainfully employed. I guess the next proposed law change would be to require employers to accept the liability of having a drugged out fool on their property.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

I slept pretty good last night. Maybe because unlike the OP it wasn't in my mothers basement.


----------



## Dan Stark

I respectfully decline that bet... but ACCEPT proposed range day.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LawMan3 said:


> This douche was pretty bad, but still doesn't top that BOOB we all know as enforceofficer that was posting here a couple years back. Yikes...


I hated that fuck.


----------



## visible25

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I hated that fuck.


Links?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Search his name. Then again it might have been during MC 2.0, not sure all the threads carried over.


----------



## visible25

Only found one thread started by him, oh well I'll take your word for it!


----------



## HistoryHound

That was almost uncomfortable to watch go down. I'm sure there's one or two threads in MassCops Gold from that time period. The one I will never forget (probably because it was in my first days here) was grasshopper. Then there was that twit that made the nasty comments about "The Runaway". Can't remember his name, but he will always be remembered for the being the first person I told off here. I guess it's true what they say, you really do never forget your first time.


----------



## kwflatbed

I have to many of them to remember LOL


----------



## Tuna

HistoryHound said:


> That was almost uncomfortable to watch go down. I'm sure there's one or two threads in MassCops Gold from that time period. The one I will never forget (probably because it was in my first days here) was grasshopper. Then there was that twit that made the nasty comments about "The Runaway". Can't remember his name, but he will always be remembered for the being the first person I told off here. I guess it's true what they say, you really do never forget your first time.


 Grasshopper, I remember that idiot, Thinking she was on the job in Boston maybe.


----------



## kwflatbed

Yup BPD


----------



## niteowl1970

LawMan3 said:


> This douche was pretty bad, but still doesn't top that BOOB we all know as enforceofficer that was posting here a couple years back. Yikes...


In Canada.....

Sent from a dark place.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

Phillip Seymour Hoffman dead at only 46 years old from drug overdose. Critically acclaimed and having a net worth of over 35 Million Dollars.

Another victim of the "victimless crime".


----------



## mpd61

He wouldn't have died if it was "legal" AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!


----------



## FTH

How did heroin become a "recreational" drug? It's crazy really ...


----------



## CrazyTexan

_"So yeah, how do you all sleep at night?"_

Well I usually start off on my back...but the snoring kicks in and my wife elbows me. This usually causes me to go to my side. I like the one leg up with arm under pillow technique at that point.


----------



## Rook

BooRadley617 said:


> So yeah, how do you all sleep at night?


I start on my back, but usually sleep on my side. Very relaxing really. I like some soft music playing too.

As for "unconstitutional" and "racist", I believe the originator of this thread should refer to the dictionary for accurate definitions of those terms. I prefer Oxford but Webster will do, I'm sure the library has one he or she could borrow.


----------



## Guest

Bo as a libertarian I believe that the government should stay out of our business, like if you don't earn money the government shouldn't give you money and housing. When your drug habit gets out of control and you can't support your kids the racist government shouldn't give them money. If you overdose you shouldn't expect the racist illegal government to come save your ass and pay for your hospital bills. When you break into my house and steal my shit and get caught you whine that you have a drug problem and the racist government should have sympathy on you. You are like every other druggy you made the decision to take drugs and you want everybody to leave you alone but you put a big hand out for help when you realize.YOU screwded up you life, and most likely all the people around you.


----------



## Hush

Boo, I've got some fentanlyl laced happy powder for you.


----------



## RunOne24

.


----------



## countymountie

Or maybe just beat it... or lock up the bad guys yourself


----------

